# Clipping birds wings



## Nikkibird (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a parakeet, Nikki, that can't fly due to a birth defect, and he's been alone since i got him because my vet thought he had a spreadable virus. Now that we have found out that isn't the case, i really want to get him a friend as i believe no budgie should be kept alone. But the problem is, when Nikki wants to go somewhere he tries to fly there, even though he can't fly. I'm pretty sure that if i were to get another bird and keep it flighted, Nikki would try to fly after ut and hurt himself. I'm debating on wether or not i should get the new bird's wings clipped to keep Nikki safe. I'm very against clipping birds' wings and i kind of view it as cutting off a person's legs, because it prevents them from being able to do natural behaviors and they also don't get as much exercise. I don't know if i should let the bird fly like it naturally would, or try to find other ways to keep Nikki safe. If anyone has any advice, help would be greatly appreciated! xx


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm glad you're trying to think of the best ways to keep Nikki happy.

Budgies are flock animals and so shouldn't be kept where they aren't part of a group. Whether that's a human "flock" that includes them in activities and bonds with them or is another bird depends on the bird; some are "people birds" and are perfectly happy as a single bird (provided their human families spend lots of time with them) and others are happiest in the company of their own species. Either way, if you think Nikki is not happy as a single budgie and you decide to get him a friend, it's important to consider several things.

The first is that quarantine will be necessary, so be prepared to house his friend in a separate cage in a separate room of the house for at least 40 days to prevent the spread of possible illness from the new bird to Nikki.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html

It's important to make sure you have the resources to provide vet care to both birds as well as house them separately on a permanent basis if they don't get along.

As for clipping wings, I personally agree that its like cutting off a person's legs and don't agree with it unless it's for the individual bird's safety (i.e a small safety clip as a bird learns to fly, etc.). Considering the analogy, it wouldn't make sense if a disabled bird were only friends with other disabled birds.

Wing clipping is a very contentious subject so I will post the necessary link here for you to make that choice. I ask other members to please refrain from posting your opinions on wing clipping as in the end it is the original poster who will be making that personal choice.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103950-wings-clip-not-clip.html

I think that Nikki would be fine with a friend who is fully flighted, if that's a choice you decide to take. Having extensive perches, swings, ladders and playgrounds for Nikki both in and out of the cage that are easily accessible by both budgies will ensure that both of them can play together even if Nikki can't fly.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/396769-remedial-solutions-birds-disabilities.html

I hope this helps 

It's great to have you here and we look forward to meeting Nikki and any other budgies when you get a chance 

Be sure to read through the forum's many "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) and articles to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care. If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The fact that you are putting Nikki's needs first is very commendable! :hug:

How much time are you able to spend with Nikki on a daily basis?
If he is getting plenty of interaction from you regularly and consistently, he may be just fine and quite happy as a solo budgie.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a second budgie.

Do you really want another pet?

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

